# Sch....dialer und Co



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
den ersten Satz spar ich mir - schon zu oft gelesen.
Bei mir sind es "nur" 34Euro 79 Cent.
Ich möchte mich bei Euch bedanken über die vielen Infos und Links, hab schon fast alles durchgelesen zu den In-telegenlern und durch Eure Tipps zumindest noch Schlimmeres verhindert (glaub ich).
Mein Geld werde ich kaum retten können, aber ich möchte zumindest dazu beitragen, das diesen Leuten das *.....* schwerer gemacht wird.
Was kann ich tun. 
Dialerbefall am  3.8. auf folgendem System beim surven auf unspektakulären Seiten (irgendwelche Share/Freewareseiten für die Kids)
Isdn XXL/Win 98/ leider auch IE 5.0 ohne sichere Einstellungen und YAW vergessen zu aktivieren.
Laut Spybot  "umgeleiteter Host" nachdem ich "Sicherheitsfensterfakes"
mit dem "x" viermal geschlossen habe.
Registryeintrag natürlich - MainPean und Co (sollte besser MeanPain heißen)
Ordner "Downloadet Internet Files" ohne eindeutig auffällige Dateien so wie von Euch beschrieben.
Erst mal alle Dateien dieses Tages gesichert und Compie erst nach Nummernsperrung wieder ans Netz gelassen, keine weiteren Aktivitäten.
Also wem kann ich meine Geschichte erzählen, das es auch was nutzt?

PS.ich habe mal in unserer Abteilung nachgefragt und erfahren das 5 von etwa 30 Leuten in letzter Zeit mindestens einen Dailer hatten.
Euch wird also der Gesprächsstoff nicht ausgehen und ich werde weiter eifrig lesen
Macht weiter so
Gruß Gunter

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort eliminiert]*


----------



## Der Jurist (1 September 2003)

@ Gunter H

Ab Seite vier im Posting geht die zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung los: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

*@Jurist*

Thx
schnell wie der Blitz und extrem korrekt
Danke Jurist, Du bist Deinen Namen noch wert
Gruß Gunter


----------



## Der Jurist (1 September 2003)

@ Gunter H


Gern geschehen. Noch ein Tipp: Im Forum registrieren, dann kann man auch Persönliche Nachrichten (PN) verschicken und wird benachrichtigt, wenn in bestimmten Threads was Neues steht.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2003)

Gunter H schrieb:
			
		

> PS.ich habe mal in unserer Abteilung nachgefragt und erfahren das 5 von etwa 30 Leuten in letzter Zeit mindestens einen Dailer hatten.
> Euch wird also der Gesprächsstoff nicht ausgehen und ich werde weiter eifrig lesen
> Macht weiter so
> Gruß Gunter
> *[Virenscanner: Ein Wort eliminiert]*



Das mit dem Gesprächsstoff und ausgehen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da nämlich derzeit kaum ein Dialer bei der RegTP registriert ist, besteht - soweit ich es verstanden habe - kein Anspruch auf Zahlung der Gebühren. Damit wird die Sache einfach, für Dialer-Anrufe nach dem 15.8.2003.

Bezeichnend ist schon, dass ein Anbieter 1200 Dialer anmelden wollte, und bei der RegTP auf die Schnauze gefallen ist.


----------



## Raimund (2 September 2003)

*Registrierter Dialer*

 

Einen registrierten Dialer soll es geben. Bitte hier im Forum auch nach "tonnos-berlin" und nach "stardialer" suchen.

http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## sascha (2 September 2003)

"Für eine explizite Zustimmung ist es also erforderlich, dass der Nutzer eine Zeichenfolge, mittels der Tastatur, durch Mausklicks auf einer am Bildschirm angezeigten Tastatur oder durch Verwendung sonstiger Vorrichtungen zur Zeicheneingabe am Endgerät, eingibt. Nicht ausreichend ist es, wenn der Nutzer seine Zustimmung durch das Anklicken, auch mehrerer, Buttons (...) zum Ausdruck bringt."

Aus: "Erläuterung zur Amtsblattverfügung 37/2003 im Amtsblatt 16/2003 vom 13.08.2003" der Reg TP.

Ich denke, mit einem Button "Ja, weiter", wie in dem von Raimund aufgezeigten Beispiel, dürfte der Stardialer nicht den Ansprüchen genügen, geschweige denn registriert werden. Nachbessern ist angesagt


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2003)

> Unser Dialer orientiert sich an den Vorschriften der RegTP.




Er hat sich nur orientiert und dann wohl verlaufen ......


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 September 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, mit einem Button "Ja, weiter", wie in dem von Raimund aufgezeigten Beispiel, dürfte der Stardialer nicht den Ansprüchen genügen, geschweige denn registriert werden. Nachbessern ist angesagt





			
				mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> Und heute möchten wir Ihnen die neue Dialerversion vorstellen.
> 
> Unser Dialer orientiert sich an den Vorschriften der RegTP.
> 
> Die Registrierung der Dialer läuft bestens.


Wäre er registriert, würde es da stehen und die würden einen ganz anderen Wind machen...


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2003)

> Mit ein wenig Stolz können wir sagen, dass wir eine der ersten Firmen sind, wenn nicht gar die Erste, die einen Dialer am Markt haben, der höchsten gesetzlichen Ansprüchen genügt.



...wenn man noch ein bischen dran arbeitet. Ansonsten: Selbstverherrlichung bis zum Abwinken. Wie war das im Sportunterricht immer: Wenn alle krank waren, war ich immer erster... :lol:


----------



## AmiRage (2 September 2003)

"Abbrechen" etc. sind ja nichtmals als Button o.ä. erkennbar. Was für ein GUI.  :lol:


----------



## dvill (2 September 2003)

Also nix gegen den Programmierer.

Andere müssen einfach nur die Standard-GUI-Elemente zu einer bedienbaren Oberfläche zusammenklicken, und dafür gibt es noch Hilfen, Styleguides, Beispiele usw..

Hier geht es um die hohe Schule der Programmierkunst, Funktionen, die der Gesetzgeber verlangt, so gut zu tarnen, dass der durchschnittliche Benutzer nicht dahinter kommt, wie es geht.

Da muss man vermutlich von ganz unten anfangen und seine Controls selbst stricken. Wer braucht sonst klickaktive Felder, die der Mauszeiger nicht anzeigt?

Es braucht halt etwas Zeit, bis eine neutrale Prüfinstanz weichgeklopft ist. Man ist ja bisher nur die freiwillige Selbstregistrierung gewöhnt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (2 September 2003)

*Der "registrierte" Dialer*

 
So schätzte der Python die Lage ein:

"Gesetze sind dehn- und interpretierbar!"

"Wenn wir 50 km/h fahren dürfen, werden wir das auch tun!"

Weiteres bei der Lobby der Mehrverdienstler:

http://fst-ev.org/ger/aktuelles_juli_03_02.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2003)

*Re: Der "registrierte" Dialer*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> So schätzte der Python die Lage ein:
> 
> "Gesetze sind dehn- und interpretierbar!"
> 
> ...




... und das für alle vier Räder


----------



## Raimund (2 September 2003)

*Der "registrierte" Dialer*

 

@jurist,

mit vier Rädern? Glaube ich nicht:

http://home.claranet.de/essersascha/pythonregius.html

Beachte die Anmerkungen zur Fütterung und ziehe analoge Schlüsse.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2003)

@ Raimund

nicht die Schlangen meinte ich, sondern die Gesetzesauslegung.

Ist 50 km/h erlaubt, dann erlauben die sich das für jedes Rad = 200 km/h und behaupten dann noch, dass alles rechtlich in Ordnung sei.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raimund
> 
> nicht die Schlangen meinte ich, sondern die Gesetzesauslegung.
> 
> Ist 50 km/h erlaubt, dann erlauben die sich das für jedes Rad = 200 km/h und behaupten dann noch, dass alles rechtlich in Ordnung sei.



Jaja, bei der Mainpean gibt es auch einen Dr. iur. als Gesellschafter. Der legt das Gesetz halt so aus und gibt richtig Gas, damit die Rendite stimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

@Gast;

...das ist ja ein toller Typ! Wenn se denn auch noch so tolle Programmierer hätten, wär das schon fast wie bei MS! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

@albert1

Hier erläutert Dr iur. von der Mainpean, wie man beim Geldverdienen Gas gibt:

http://www.affiliate.de/mainpean.htm


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

*"MeanPain"*

Hallo nochmal,
netter Artikel von "Gast".Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wer meine Leitung gekappt hat und den "unschuldigen" Dialer installierte - mein Hamster.
Der blanke Hohn für alle Geschädigten!
Frei nach dem Motto - ich biete nur ein seriöses Messer an, wenn ein Bösewicht das anschleift und jemanden damit abmurkst kann ich doch nichts dafür. Kommt ja auch scheinbar sowieso kaum vor und hier im Forum sind scheinbar lauter Leute die zur Unwahrheit tendieren und bloß nicht von gewissen P****seiten loskommen. Aber Frust beseite - der Schaden ist bei mir passiert - wie kann ich mich und meine Kinder vor weiterem Schaden schützen (Nummernsperrung erfolgte,Yaw, Antivirus-Programm,Zonealarm sind installiert und behindern fleißig andere Programme wie z.B.Warcraft -Battlenet, IE habe ich runbtergeschmissen und Netscape installiert). aber nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe gibt es scheinbar keinen ausreichenden Schutz außer Stecker ziehen,
ich bin leider kein EDV-Experte sondern nur ein Arzt, hat jemand eine ernsthafte Empfehlung (DSL gibt es bei uns nicht)
Gruß Gunter


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

*Re: "MeanPain"*



			
				Gunter H schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand eine ernsthafte Empfehlung (DSL gibt es bei uns nicht


 Eigentlich ist schon alles erledigt, dem unbeschwerten Surfgang Deiner Kids sollte nichts im Wege stehen.

Nochmal zum Überdenken:
1. Telefonprovider mit 0191er Einwahl (T-Online, AOL, u. a.) verwenden
2. Rufnummernsperre für 0190, 0900, 0192 und 0193 mit entsprechendem Bestätigungsschreiben Deines Telefonproviders
(alles weitere wäre nun doppelt gemoppelt)
3. Firewall, Antivirenprogramm 





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Firewalls:
> http://www.sicherheit-online.net/html/firewall.html
> 
> 
> ...


4. Antidialerprogramm (siehe 2., Klammer) - allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dasss YAW ältere PC doch sehr stark belastet und, wie Du auch schon bemerkt hast, u. U. einiges blockiert wird. Empfehlen würde ich 1. die Deinstallation des YAW und anschl. Installation des Programms von www.dialer-control.de. Man könnte aber auch den neuen 0190 Warner, von Devilfrank empfohlen, probieren http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24290#24290. Ist eben alles Geschmacksache!


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

*@ Anna*

Thx für die sehr sachdienlichen Infos,
kennt man von Dir auch nicht anders (was ich bis so jetzt gelesen habe).
Werde ich in Angriff nehmen und einen neuen Onlineversuch riskieren, dann kann ich mich auch ordentlich im Forum registrieren, von Arbeit aus funzt es nicht :-(.
Eine Frage noch:
Sind Battlenet-Surfer ausreichend sicher?
Meine Tochter spielt viele Stunden WCIII und ich war schon erstaunt als ich las, das über nur den einen Server, den sie gerade benutzte über 30000 User kämpfen, das klingt für mich nach einem fetten Happen für unlautere Herrschaften wenn andere Quellen versiegen um Leute zu prellen.
Danke im voraus und 
macht weiter so !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

*Re: @ Anna*



			
				Gunter H schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Battlenet-Surfer ausreichend sicher?


Eigentlich ja, da der Server absolut sicher sein dürfte. Ein Dialer hätte hier nur die Cahnce zum funzen, wenn er direkt darauf abgelegt ist, ausgerechnet das Einwahlprogramm von Blizzard so auf dem Rechner Deiner Tochter zu manipulieren, damit letztlich eine fremde Einwahl erfolgt und das halte ich für _relativ_ unwahrscheinlich. Mit den zuvor genannten Schutzmechanismen dürfte aber auch in solchem Fall keine Verbindung zu stande kommen.


----------



## PvW (3 September 2003)

Moin!

Ein ergänzender Gedanke:

Während der meisten Online-battles werden auch kräftig
Messengers und Chats genutzt,über die es möglich ist,aktive URL's
zu versenden.
Auf diesem Wege sind viele Leute auf fiese Seiten gelangt...

Grüße
8)
Piet


----------



## haegar50170 (4 September 2003)

Hallo,
habe mich auch fein belesen können, Widerspruch eingelgt  mit Rückschein. Aber intelegence / arcoreus reagieren anders als im forum beschrieben:
"in Ihrem Schreiben erfragen Sie genaue Hintergründe über die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom, aus der ersichtlich wird, dass Sie Leistungen der IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG in Anspruch genommen haben. Dazu geben wir Ihnen gerne folgende Informationen."..blabla..."Nach den uns vorliegenden Rechnungsdaten haben Sie Dienste genutzt, die von dem Service-Provider Firstway bereitgestellt werden. Diese Verbindung wurde von IN-telegence über die Servicerufnummer 0190095649 gemessen. "..."Über den genauen Inhalt des genutzten Service können wir Sie leider nicht beauskunften. Sie können sich mit Anfragen zum Dienst direkt an folgende Anschrift wenden:Firstway Medien GmbH, Georg-Sasse-Straße 16, 22949 Ammersbek, Service-Rufnummer: 01805 - 552937" Jetzt bekomme ich von arcoreus Mahnung (+25€). reicht Fax mit erneutem Widerspruch? Oder schon wieder Rückschein? Oder doch besser Rechtsanwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale (habe leider keine RS-Versicherung)
Gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2003)

@ haegar50170

Fax reicht, wenn der Zugang gut zu dokumentieren ist (verkleinerte Kopie der ersten Seite mit Sende und Empfangsdaten etwa), sonst einfacher Brief.

Erneuter Widerspruch ist nicht nötig. Ich würde Ihnen aber mitteilen, dass sie, wenn sie Geld für den Dienst haben wollen, auch dazu mehr sagen müssen. Ich würde anregen, dass sie dies intern mit ihrem Vertragspartner und Mieter ihrer Nummer der Firstway klären, damit sie in der Lage sind Dir eine detaillierte Rechnung zu übersenden.

Verweis auf AG Frankfurt bei Urteil bei Dialer und Recht.

Taktisch ist es immer klug, denen Löcher in den Bauch zu fragen, da die neuere Rechtsprechung dazu übergeht, das den Geldeintreibern aufzuerlegen.
Gleichzeitig um eine Abtreungsurkunge bitten, die den Anforderuung des § 410 BGB genügt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2003)

*@ PvW / @ Jurist /@Haegar*

PvW, danke für diesen Gedanken , in der Tat wird viel und schnell gechatet wie ich beim Zuschauen feststellen mußte, ich werde die Vorschläge von Anna realisieren und die Augen offen halten sowie eine Familienkonferenz zum Thema "vorsichtiger Umgang mit elektronischen Medien" abhalten.

Jurist, ebenfalls danke, gute Tips für Haegar, die ich gleich selbst mit nutzen kann - Reaktion von Int... steht noch aus, schiebe aber gleich ein neues Fax mit Deinen Sachen hinterher.

Haegar, willkommen im Club, ich glaub wir sind hier gut aufgehoben
Gruß Gunter


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2003)

@ Gunter H

Zum Club gehört man erst richtig, wenn man im Forum registriert ist.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2003)

*Mitgliedschaft @Jurist*

trefflich bemerkt.
Aber von Arbeit aus schlägt das Anmelden fehl (Schutzprogramme).
und zu Hause der Compi steht in Quarantäne bis die Ratschläge von Anna
in die Tat umgesetzt worden sind um weitere "Rechnungen" zu vermeiden.
Sonntag bin ich drin - versprochen


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2003)

*Re: Mitgliedschaft @Jurist*



			
				Gunter H schrieb:
			
		

> trefflich bemerkt.
> Aber von Arbeit aus schlägt das Anmelden fehl (Schutzprogramme).
> und zu Hause der Compi steht in Quarantäne bis die Ratschläge von Anna
> in die Tat umgesetzt worden sind um weitere "Rechnungen" zu vermeiden.
> Sonntag bin ich drin - versprochen




Bis Sonntag gedulden wir uns - versprochen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

*Sachstandsbericht*

@ Jurist - "so soll es sein" - Sonntag steht
@ anna - Sperrung der Nummern 0191 -...5 wurde beauftragt, verschlampt und erneut beauftragt wobei die netten Damen darauf hingewiesen haben das zwischenzeitlich auch schon andere Nummern von unseriösen Dialern genutzt werden würden (die waren sauer weil ich auch die 0191 sperren lasse weil die unter anderem ja für Telekom und AOL vergeben wird). Was muß ich noch so für Nummern sperren lassen - geht langsam ins Geld? Dein Warner ist installiert 
@ at all - die Dame von Int... war beim Telefonat recht nett und berichtete mir das ich unter 0190095261 ein Erotik-Angebot von einem in Spanien ansässigen Anbieter genutzt hätte, was definitiv verneint werden kann.
Wem kann ich die Webadresse diese Anbieters überlassen per PN sobald ich "im Club" bin oder welcher Behörde (der "Zugriff" war vor dem neuen Gesetz) da ich kaum hilfreiche Spuren auf meinem Computer gefunden habe ausser die Info von Spybot 2x einen "umgeleiteten Host" auf ana..-ora.. zu haben und natürlich den Stardialer von MP
Gruß Gunter


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

*Sachstandsbericht PS*

habe über Heikos tollen Whois-Service jetzt drei hochinformative technische Blätter in der Hand mit einer Menge konkreterer Daten.
Der Anbieter sitzt in Sevilla, an den werde ich kaum rankommen.
Kann ich den Hostmaster aus Hamburg irgendwie belangen?
Gruß Gunter


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

Nein - der ist für Angebote und Inhalte seiner Kunden nicht verantwortlich. Der Kunde aus Spanien hat dort nur Webspace und/oder eine Domainregistrierung durchführen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

*Umgeleiteter Host*



			
				Gunter H schrieb:
			
		

> Wem kann ich die Webadresse diese Anbieters überlassen per PN sobald ich "im Club" bin oder welcher Behörde (der "Zugriff" war vor dem neuen Gesetz) da ich kaum hilfreiche Spuren auf meinem Computer gefunden habe ausser die Info von Spybot 2x einen "umgeleiteten Host" auf ana..-ora.. zu haben und natürlich den Stardialer von MP
> Gruß Gunter



Der Hinweis mit dem 'umgeleiteten Host' ist hilfreich. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Eintrag in der Hosts Datei. Die Datei findest du bei Windows 9x im Windows Hauptverzeichnis C:\Windows und bei Windows NT/2000/XP im Verzeichnis  c:\WINNT\system32\drivers\etc\. Die Daeti dient der Zuordnung logischer Namen wie 'www.computerbetrug.de' zu einer eindeutigen Netzwerkadresse (zB. 217.160.107.52 für Computerbetrug.de).

Der Trick ist nun folgender:

Durch eine unseriöse Website oder Software wird die Hosts Datei umgeschrieben. Dadurch wird einem bekannten logischen Namen (wie zB Google.de) eine falsche IP Adresse zugeordnet. So wird dein PC auf einen falschen Server geleitet. Der könnte dann eine gefälschte Google Seite mit einem Dialer enthalten. Oder eine gefälschte Kazaa Seite mit Kazaa Dialer. Über eine solche gefälschte Seite kann man dann auch mühelos über Cookies persönliche Daten abfassen und ein Geschäft damit machen.

Mehr über die HOSTS Datei:

http://netzadmin.org/theorie/hosts-datei.htm#a2


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2003)

*Registrierversuch*

@Jurist ich kann mich nicht registrieren weil meine Mailadresse durch meinen Erstversuch "Gunter" und meinen Zweitversuch Gunter H besetzt ist und ich nur die eine habe.- Könnt Ihr mich nicht irgendwie rausschmeißen oder kann ich das um einen Neuversuch zu starten- ist mir ja langsam peinlich

@Gast - guter Tipp-vielen Dank die Datei hab ich stehen ja millionen Einträge drin, werde mich unter Deinem Link kundig manchen. umgeleitet wurde scheinbar Chip.de, wo ich oft mal runterlade, weil das in irgendeiner Datei lesbar war, von den vielen die ich gesichert habe

@all Schade,das mit dem Hostmaster, also auf deutsch:

1. Der im Ausland sitzende Betrüger kann nur bei entsprechenden Behörden bekannt gegeben werden um ihn zu outen was ihm egal ist weil er seine Daten ständig ändert - richtig?

2. Int... und Acoreus sind "seriöse" deutsche Unternehmen, die nur extrem wenig unterscheiden zwischen den Betrügern und seriösen Anbietern - muß ich also beweisen, das ich betrogen wurde

3. einzige Möglichkeit: wie von Jurist dargelegt- Mahnung widersprechen, nicht zahlen,abwarten, Vollstreckungsbescheid mit entsprechendem Häckchen versehen, eventuelle Verhandlung abwarten und auf Richter hoffen, der auf Beweisumkehr plädiert - nicht sehr erfreulich

Nochmal die Frage: wem kann ich mitteilen wer mich gelinkt hat?

Gruß an alle Geschädigten und Unterstützenden

Gunter


----------



## virenscanner (7 September 2003)

> *Vollstreckungsbescheid* mit entsprechendem Häckchen versehen...


... hier müsste gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheid* stehen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2003)

*@virenscanner*

wieder richtig. "Mahnbescheid" bei Vollstreckung sind wir noch lange nicht.
Ich mache solche Sachen "leider" zum Glück noch nicht so lange.

Meine Mappe ist nun schon so dick,dass ich selbst nicht mehr alles blicke.
Bin zu meiner Entschuldigung aber auch erst in Phase 2:
besc...worden, Betrag storniert, Leistung bei Int.. angefochten und um Aussetzung eines Mahnverfahrens "gebeten" sowie Legitimation für Inkassogeschäfte "erbeten" wie von Jurist empfohlen und mit Whois den Betr... ermittelt.

PS wie kann ich mich registrieren wenn meine einzige Email-adresse schon vergeben ist (natürlich an Gunter H).

schönen Sonntag noch
Gunter


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2003)

*Re: Registrierversuch*



			
				Gunter H schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal die Frage: wem kann ich mitteilen wer mich gelinkt hat?


Gib´ mal Deine Daten hier ein und poste, was dabei raus kommt: http://www.in-telegence.net/evn.html


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

*@ anna*

habe Deinen Link gerade von Arbeit aus versucht -> "Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" (wir habe leider einen Haufen gesperrte Seiten und Links durch unsere Administratoren), versuche es aber heute abend zu Hause.
Wenn das ein Link zu Int... ist - mit denen hab ich schon gesprochen, die sind ja soooo seriös, das es zum kotz... ist "bla, bla, bla - über unsere Kunden können wir aber keine Auskunft geben - bla,bla bla - wir vermieten doch nur - bla, bla, bla, - noch nie Probleme gehabt"
Ich versuche es trotzdem. Meine Faxschreiben an Int.. und Arc...blieben bislang übrigens unbeantwortet

langsam_verrückt_werde_Gunter


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

Der Link funktioniert - gib´ Deine Daten ein, dann bekommst Du den nächsten Anbieter gem EVN der In-telegence, in Form einer PDF-Datei.


----------



## imported_Gunter (8 September 2003)

*@ anna /@ jurist*

@anna 
ich probier den Link nachher zu Hause und gebe Nachricht

@jurist
Ich glaub ich habe mich erfolgreich registriert - leider unter meinem Erstversuch "Gunter" kann/muß ich noch was tun um dieses Durcheinander in Ordnung zu bringen? 
(jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag)


----------



## technofreak (8 September 2003)

*Re: @ anna /@ jurist*



			
				Gunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich habe mich erfolgreich registriert - leider unter meinem Erstversuch
> "Gunter" kann/muß ich noch was tun um dieses Durcheinander in Ordnung zu bringen?


Nur falls dir dein "Erstversuchsname" nicht gefallen sollte, (wieso leider?), ansonsten poste 
einfach unter diesem Nick weiter.
tf


----------



## imported_Gunter (8 September 2003)

*@ technofreak*

ok
der Name ist schon in Ordnung, leb ja schon ein Weilchen damit
"leider" nur weil Ihr alles eigentlich so gut aufgebaut habt, das kein zweiter Versuch bei der Registrierung notwendig sein sollte wenn man den Instruktionen bis zum Ende folgt, aber wie gesagt kein Tag ist wie der andere 
So jetzt gehe ich mal annas Link checken

schön das Ihr Euch die Mühe macht zu helfen,
ist nicht gerade eine Selbstverständlichkeit heutzutage

Gruß Gunter


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 September 2003)

*@ Anna*

Der Link ist ok,
hab jetzt meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit netten Hinweisen wie z.B." am ordnungsgemäßen Zustandekommen dieser Verbindungsdaten besteht kein Zweifel, da bla,bla,blah" usw - Schwachsi...
Zielrufnummer war die 0190095261 - bei Whois findet sich ein Erotikanbieter - habe ich 100 % nicht genutzt.
Uhrzeit 00:40:02 kann stimmen, da um diese Zeit (Sonntags über XXL und kostenlosen Provider TLH gutes surfen möglich ist), 4:06 Minuten hat die Session gedauert, 32,8526 Euro.
Beim Suchen nach auffälligen Dateien in diesem Zeitraum war im Ordner Programme ein sonderbarer Ordner - Filesharing- 00:39 eingerichtet der eine Verknüpfung Filesharing.Filsharing zur Kazaa.exe enthielt die allerdings schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr auf meinem Compi existiert.
Spybot fand in diesem Zeitraum auch den Mainpean-Registry-Eintrag,
Ich hole mir Dateien nur von Chip.de und Zdnet.de in der Hoffnung, das sie sauber sind.
Werde kaum beweisen können, dass ich das Angebot nicht willentlich benutzt habe und kann nur auf eine Beweislastumkehr hoffen - oder?
Würde trotzdem gern den Anbieter einer schwarzen Liste hinzufügen, wenn sowas existiert. Die RegTP wird da ja kaum richtig sein?
Gruß Gunter


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

Siehste Gunter, jetzt kannste Dich hier in den passenden Threads belesen. Offensichtlich warst Du mit einem Dialer von Mainpean und einem Content von der Universal Boards GmbH & Co. KG betroffen. Einwendungen gegen die Dialereinwahl richtest Du direkt an Mainpean. Bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes könntest Du einen Stopp des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens bei In-telegence erwirken.
Hattest Du eigentlich an dem Sonntag gesurft oder war es womöglich ein anderes Familienmitglied, das da an der Tauschbörse Kazaa interessiert war?


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 September 2003)

*@anna*

nein war leider ich Trotte.. (um die Zeit schlafen alle anderen bei uns)
na ja jetzt weiß ich dank Eurer Hilfe so etwa wie es gelaufen ist und wie ich mich vorerst vor weiteren Angriffen schützen kann.
Mainpean schreibe ich an! 
Um Aussetzung des Mahnverfahrens habe ich schon bei Acoreus ersucht.
Bei Int.. habe ich mich schon beschwert.
Keine Reaktion.
Ich werde mich noch weiter belesen und sehen was noch so passiert.
Besten Dank 
Gunter


----------

